# R.I.P Tony Vartanian



## downfor10 (Sep 8, 2008)

Tony fought in the Ultimate Warrior Challenge. He will be dearly missed.










http://www2.tbo.com/content/2008/sep/08/me-family-questions-ybor-shooting/


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

i am not familiar with this fighter, but may he rest in peace.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Not familiar with him. Just looked on sherdog and says his record is 3-2, hasnt had a fight since 2007. 

Seems all im getting these last couple days from the MMA world is BAD news.


----------



## jeremy202 (Feb 3, 2008)

First the thing said two men, I thought something different, but then at the bottom it reveals they were 2 black men who knew where he lived.Now, Im not a racist, but you know what that means.More likely than not it was a couple of gangbangers causing trouble then when he kicks there ass, going to his house to shoot him when he went home.And I fully believe the police simply opened fire on him without identifying themselves.Happens all the time, especially in big cities


----------

